# I think I'm getting closer?



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I spent all weekend looking for bunnies in the wasatch front and didn't find a single track or dropping. So, I did some more research and drove out to I 80 and got off on 138, West of Grantsville . It is sage flats like I've been told to look for but is it public? 
How do I find out if this is public land or private?
The national forest is farther south than I was and I didn't go that far, from what I've seen the Rabbits aren't in the mountains.
Anyone know about this area?
Thanks


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Are you after jackrabbits, or cottontails/snowshoes? Generally, you will find mostly jacks out in the desert, with quite a few cottontails mixed in. If you try the mountains, especially over 8000 feet, you will find mainly showshoe hares. There aren't many of them, but chances are you will see a couple in a long day of hunting in thick timber. With the snow around, they will be harder to see, as they have turned mostly white for the winter. Keep hunting the sagebrush for the cottontails and jacks, and try looking for small ravines and run-off stream beds. They have always seemed to hold rabbits in my experience.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

There is a bunch of private area around Grantsville. But there is also public land too. Try around Granstsville Res.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks
I'm after cottontail or jacks, I am used to living below sea level so I 'll save the higher mountain hunting for next year, I need a slow transition!!

I went over to Farmington Canyon, from what I've read I can rabbit hunt up there. I didn't get to do to much scouting cause it was getting late.
Prolly stick to the sage brush areas and just make a few trips to the mountains to start with.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

The cottontail hunt goes until February, I believe, so that should give you plenty of time to get them figured out. Last winter my buddy shot one just as it was running into a hole under a rock. When we went over and picked him up, his head was literally in the hole. Half a second later, and he'd have been gone. Rabbits are fun little animals to hunt. Try going up north one of these days too. Maybe around Brigham City, or further west of there.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I was just looking at some spots up there on the map. I might drive out there tomorrow. 

I just noticed your picture next to your name, I'm about to pass out from laughing!!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

yeah, its funny, but it may be time for a change


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Might be a drive for ya but have you tried or thought about a Uintah Basin trip. Over the last couple of years I have taken my young boys just out on the desert and see grundles of cottontails from the road and if ya go kick a bush you almost kick up a jack!


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Used to be that the best places in the state to hunt jacks were on the west side of Utah lake, and around the Tooele Army Depot. Unfortunately, the west side is mostly subdivisions now, and what isn't subbed is so overrun by people that there is little left to shoot at, though you can find a few if you work at it. 
The area around the army depot used to just CRAWL with rabbits, but the last three times I tried it all I found was boot tracks and empty shells. No idea what they were shooting at though, as far as I can tell there isn't any life there either.

I stumbled across a WONDERFUL place for cottontails a few years ago, but it is only a few acres in size and I don't think that it could handle much more pressure than me and my buddy give it, so I am not going to share. :twisted: 
It is in Duchesne county is all I will divulge. hehe

There are supposed to be BUNCHES of bunnies somewhere in that vicinity, but the one I found is the only one that is worth a hoot so far.
I will have to look into the Uintah basin area, and see if I can spot anyplace that looks like where I found.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Artoxx said:


> I stumbled across a WONDERFUL place for cottontails a few years ago, but it is only a few acres in size and I don't think that it could handle much more pressure than me and my buddy give it, so I am not going to share. :twisted:
> It is in Duchesne county is all I will divulge. hehe


I think a may know where you're taking about. I shot 2 with my bow there in 45 mins. Saw several more. And they were really good sized cottontails.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Duchesne is the Uintah Basin.....


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

Last year the rabbit hunting around Roosevelt and Vernal was great. This year the population seems to be down quite abit but there are still enough to make it worth while. While pheasant and quail hunting I've seen a few rabbits each time (more rabbits than pheasants) all on public land near farmland.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

fixed blade said:


> I think a may know where you're taking about. I shot 2 with my bow there in 45 mins. Saw several more. And they were really good sized cottontails.


I can neither confirm nor deny, but I _*HOPE*_ not! :twisted: hehe


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ok sounds good I'll check it out, first I have to find out where Duchesne is!! 
Man and I thought dredging around in a swamp was hard, I almost passed out Sunday trying to walk up a paved trail in the mountains!! I felt like an 80 year old man after bypass surgery!!
Thanks for the insights, I feel like I'm on a treasure hunt with a different map each week!


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

TAK said:


> Duchesne is the Uintah Basin.....


 lol
I knew that, but the Uintah Basin is hundeds of square miles and SOMEWHERE out there are at least dozens of square miles of great bunny territory. I just have not found out where yet.
Doug Miller did a rabbit hunting show out there about 5-6+ years ago, and they had several big wide open places that were just crawling with bunnies. That is what got me to looking in the first place and when I found _MY_ spot. I did some additional exploring over the next couple of years, but have not found any more rabbits. I know they are out there, just not sure of the exact coordinates. :?

Maybe with gas prices coming down I will be able to afford another exploration trip this year.
Assuming that I manage to find a job sometime soon, like before they repo my truck. -)O(-


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

Last year I had few GREAT hunts in the snowville area. My buddy had some GREAT hunts in the tooele area. So keep your eyes peeled, and you'll find them. Rabbits aren't like elk, and most people will share a good spot to go. If you ever come up to the Ogden area, shoot me a pm. I'd love to go with ya, and maybe get my hound on some rabbits, since he loves to eat them whole!!!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

Shotgunwill

I would love to bag a big snowshoe for a mount!


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

hoghunter011583 said:


> Ok sounds good I'll check it out, first I have to find out where Duchesne is!!
> Man and I thought dredging around in a swamp was hard, I almost passed out Sunday trying to walk up a paved trail in the mountains!! I felt like an 80 year old man after bypass surgery!!
> Thanks for the insights, *I feel like I'm on a treasure hunt with a different map each week*!


+1- You have a great attitude hoghunter  You sound like a heck of a guy, welcome to Utah, hope you enjoy it


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks Poo Pie!!

Yeah I love it up here.
You guys don't know how lucky you have it. The mountains are unreal looking and even the flat land to me is just a beautiful. I can't believe it though. I've hunted La for 10 years and seen maybe 20 Deer and a million Rabbit. I get up here and I see Deer in people's backyards and not one sign of a Rabbit!!! 
I'm going to go kick around the sage brush areas west of Tooele tomorrow, off 196. Is the BLM land marked with signs. Just nervous about getting shot by some farmer for being on his land!
I looked on a map so I see where it is on the map, I just didn't know if they will have it marked with signs.

Back In Louisiana everything is clearly signed up. Up here I don't see many boundry signs. The problem in La is just that it all says the same thing, PRIVATE PROPERTY!!
Thanks


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Keep in mind the trespass laws as well. If the land is clearly marked, obviously its off limits, but if the land is just a sagebrush field, without any posting, and there are no livestock present, you are within the confines of the law, and you shouldn't have a problem hunting the area. Because it may be private, if the landowner asks you to leave, of course you have to leave.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

ChaserOfAllBirds said:


> Keep in mind the trespass laws as well. If the land is clearly marked, obviously its off limits, but if the land is just a sagebrush field, without any posting, and there are no livestock present, you are within the confines of the law, and you shouldn't have a problem hunting the area. Because it may be private, if the landowner asks you to leave, of course you have to leave.


Thanks, I wasn't aware of that law. 
Where I'm from if the land is private, even if it is not posted, you are in trouble if you are on that land.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Well, I finally located some bunnies. I have another problem now though. 
The area is full of holes, I don't know if it is badger holes or what. So, instead of the rabbits holding in the cover until I kick them out and flush them. They just hear me coming and creep into a nearby hole.

I was thinking instead of trying to walk them up, which seems hopeless, I was going to try still hunting them with the .22?

How do you guys hunt these sage flats? Walk them up or just take a seat on a look out and wait for them to make a move and show themselves?
Thanks


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

The area that we hunt the most is also full of holes, that is a prime Cottontail trait, if there are not already lots of holes in an area, then they dig thier own.

We usually use scoped .22's and try to get within 20-50 yards of them. A headshot will usually drop them cold, but a hit anywhere else frequently allows them time to retreat down a hole. This usually means lost game. Sometimes we have been able to reach down the hole and find them within grabbing distance, but usually not. Make sure you can hit a tennis ball or smaller out to whatever range you shoot, and limit your shots as much as possible to that range or closer.
If you can't get close enough to head shoot them then it is probably best to keep looking for a spot where you can.
Still hunting can be productive, but it is time consuming and takes a long time to get anywhere. If there are a lot of rabbits in the area, it might be worth it to make the effort.


----------

